
Google is shutting down Zync rendering in the cloud - galonk
https://www.reddit.com/r/vfx/comments/gur4lc/zync_render_will_shut_down_june_1_2021/
======
uberman
I feel this is just another example of why (in general) Google cannot be
trusted to support anything.

This is why Stadia will fail and land on the
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/) pile.

Anyone who is using Stadia and purchasing Stadia games is in for a rude
awakening in a year when Google inevitably looses interest as it is want to
do.

